# Sliding Drawer Under Dinette Seats



## NonTypicalCPA

I've got an '09 250RS that comes with the under the dinette seat storage compartment on just one side. I would like to add a sliding storage tray to that side as well as open up the other side and do the same. I would like to find a deep sliding drawer to maximize the space, however I haven't been able to find anything over about 20". I was wondering if anyone has already performed this modification?


----------



## sdizzyday

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I've got an '09 250RS that comes with the under the dinette seat storage compartment on just one side. I would like to add a sliding storage tray to that side as well as open up the other side and do the same. I would like to find a deep sliding drawer to maximize the space, however I haven't been able to find anything over about 20". I was wondering if anyone has already performed this modification?


Our 2010 250RS basically has plywood boxes on rollers behind the doors and they work GREAT.. I built similar ones for my parents 5er, they were very jealous, and now they are happy.
If I were you, I would just duplicate what you have on the other side.


----------



## GlenninTexas

I found one of those plastic storage container that is long and skinny made for christmas wrapping paper I think. It fits perfectly in the opening. It even has wheels on one end to make it easy to slide in and out and a lid to seal it up pretty good. Not sure where I got it, but check around, I'll bet you can find one similar.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hautevue

Just make sure that your new storage box clears anything inside under there---manufacturers try to use every square inch and you might find a slide screw jack hidden there, or some weird plumbing t-splices or some such. I don't own your model so don't know the subtleties but just be aware. And don't ask how I know..









Make sure the new storage box doesn't interfere with anything and that you can get it out all the way if there is need to access stuff way back in the dark depths!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

sdizzyday said:


> I've got an '09 250RS that comes with the under the dinette seat storage compartment on just one side. I would like to add a sliding storage tray to that side as well as open up the other side and do the same. I would like to find a deep sliding drawer to maximize the space, however I haven't been able to find anything over about 20". I was wondering if anyone has already performed this modification?


Our 2010 250RS basically has plywood boxes on rollers behind the doors and they work GREAT.. I built similar ones for my parents 5er, they were very jealous, and now they are happy.
If I were you, I would just duplicate what you have on the other side.
[/quote]

There's no sliding box on the '09, just a door to the open space under the seat. I would like to get at the things in that space without having to take the seat cushion off.


----------



## susan/vt

Just wanted to say that I had things just loose under there (like a stick vacuum and my ******* cup holders) and I started to get concerned that something might catch when the slide out was being pulled in. So today I found a 62 qt wheeled under bed storage container. It's about 40" long and fits great. I threw all the stuff I had underneath in there and it fit great. I got it at BigLots on sale this week for $10.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI

susan/vt said:


> Just wanted to say that I had things just loose under there (like a stick vacuum and my ******* cup holders) and I started to get concerned that something might catch when the slide out was being pulled in. So today I found a 62 qt wheeled under bed storage container. It's about 40" long and fits great. I threw all the stuff I had underneath in there and it fit great. I got it at BigLots on sale this week for $10.


I use my daughters snow sled and it works perfect! Like it was supossed to go in there.


----------



## riggsp

Just made a drawer for the dinette space...made it 22" long, 18" wide, and 6" deep to fit the space which is 19" wide and 7" deep, and can be almost any convenient length as long as the right slide is available...purchased a 22" full extension slide at Woodcraft that pulls closed the last 2 " as you are pushing on it, and it has tension on it to keep it closed so it won't open when traveling (says it's made for mobile applications)...don't have pics yet, but will post as soon as I get it installed.


----------



## Mark W

riggsp said:


> Just made a drawer for the dinette space...made it 22" long, 18" wide, and 6" deep to fit the space which is 19" wide and 7" deep, and can be almost any convenient length as long as the right slide is available...purchased a 22" full extension slide at Woodcraft that pulls closed the last 2 " as you are pushing on it, and it has tension on it to keep it closed so it won't open when traveling (says it's made for mobile applications)...don't have pics yet, but will post as soon as I get it installed.


Hello!

My wife Sandy and I are just new to the forum and we are picking up our 250RS today (9/10)! I love all the tips I've read on here and would like to see the pictures you mentioned of the 22" full extension slide. I can picture and know of the other items listed above that the others have described, but I cannot picture this particular extension drawer. If you are able to post a pic or two of this, that would be great!

Thanks again to everyone for the great ideas and helpful hints on how to make our home on wheels even better! Looking forward to learning LOTS more!

--Mark


----------



## huntr70

riggsp said:


> Just made a drawer for the dinette space...made it 22" long, 18" wide, and 6" deep to fit the space which is 19" wide and 7" deep, and can be almost any convenient length as long as the right slide is available...purchased a 22" full extension slide at Woodcraft that pulls closed the last 2 " as you are pushing on it, and it has tension on it to keep it closed so it won't open when traveling (says it's made for mobile applications)...don't have pics yet, but will post as soon as I get it installed.


If it is a 2010 or newer model, you will have slide out drawers under the dinette seats already.


----------



## clarkely

Link to my list of mods

Mod 8 Deep 44" drawer guide mobile rated drawers - I put two new drawer fronts on as well for a 100% match

Drawer guides are 500 lb capacity Accuride 9301 mobile rated guides - they are not inexpensive but they are good







Let me know if you need any help getting them - i helped out Oregon Camper on this Mod, I have a source for them that is less expensive than you will find anywhere on the web - if i remember correctly....like 210-225.00 a pair


----------



## noremacc

clarkely said:


> Link to my list of mods
> 
> Mod 8 Deep 44" drawer guide mobile rated drawers - I put two new drawer fronts on as well for a 100% match
> 
> Drawer guides are 500 lb capacity Accuride 9301 mobile rated guides - they are not inexpensive but they are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any help getting them - i helped out Oregon Camper on this Mod, I have a source for them that is less expensive than you will find anywhere on the web - if i remember correctly....like 210-225.00 a pair


Nice.

I used these guides to put a big drawer slide-out in my through passage.

They weren't as expensive as that, but it did depend on length. I got mine at Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=50505&cat=3,43614,43620&ap=1


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> i helped out Oregon Camper on this Mod, I have a source for them that is less expensive than you will find anywhere on the web - if i remember correctly....like 210-225.00 a pair


Yes you did!!! Mine look just like yours! Our 2010 came with just a gapping cavity under the seats....the drawers add SOOOO much space. Wife is happy...I'm happy.


----------



## clarkely

Oregon_Camper said:


> i helped out Oregon Camper on this Mod, I have a source for them that is less expensive than you will find anywhere on the web - if i remember correctly....like 210-225.00 a pair


Yes you did!!! Mine look just like yours! Our 2010 came with just a gapping cavity under the seats....the drawers add SOOOO much space. Wife is happy...I'm happy.








[/quote]








I don't remember seeing those mod photo's


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Clarkely that is exactly what I want to do. I see the link for the slides, but where do you get the drawer boxes and front cover? I'm guessing the fronts come from Keystone? Did you make the boxes?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Clarkely that is exactly what I want to do. I see the link for the slides, but where do you get the drawer boxes and front cover? I'm guessing the fronts come from Keystone? Did you make the boxes?


I think Clarkely replaced his with new front in order to avoid the small holes. I reused the existing door fronts and simply added new hardware.

You will have to build your own box....simple to do...just need right tools and lots of workspace to hold them while being built.


----------

